# Italien ist auch schön,Sara Varone,12x Netz



## jogi50 (18 Jan. 2011)

*

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 *


----------



## beachkini (18 Jan. 2011)

bei dem tv prog kann man die italiener wirklich beneiden. wer da immer leicht bekleidet durch bild hüpft


----------



## Punisher (18 Jan. 2011)

schnuckelig, gracie


----------



## Bandito12 (19 Jan. 2011)

ich kann RAI 1 und RAI 2 hier in Franken empfangen (ohne Schüssel)


----------



## DR_FIKA (19 Jan. 2011)

beachkini schrieb:


> bei dem tv prog kann man die italiener wirklich beneiden. wer da immer leicht bekleidet durch bild hüpft



years ago,now the Italian tv are shit :angry:
(Like many other things, national football, government, labor, etc. ..)


----------



## misterright76 (19 Jan. 2011)

Scharfe Bilder, danke :thumbup:


----------



## M.Schmierhaus (23 Jan. 2011)

Ich will sowas in Deutschland


----------



## Tom G. (27 Okt. 2011)

Ich könnte sie mir sehr gut als Nachfolgerin von Thomas Gottschalk bei "Wetten dass?" vorstellen


----------



## Tom G. (27 Okt. 2011)

jogi50 schrieb:


>



Besonders gut gefällt mir übrigens dieser Schnappschuss, wobei auch die Assistentin nicht von schlechten Eltern ist.


----------

